# Help, colors move after heat pressing (picture inside)



## lukas1001 (Nov 18, 2014)

SO I am trying to figure out what is the problem. Using Epson wf 2520 printer with Durabrite inks. Heat pressing with iron (yeah..). Has anyone had this problem as well?
View image: 20150208 002517 THE MOST COMMON problem here.
View image: 20150208 002321 on the left
View image: 20150208 002407 the white line


----------



## sgsellsit (Jul 31, 2008)

Higher heat and pressure would cure a lot of this. You may want to get a heat press and that would resolve most of the issues. The white line is actually a wrinkle in the carrier or medium itself. Good Luck!


----------



## lukas1001 (Nov 18, 2014)

So You say higher heat? I always thought this happens because of high heat, it seems it is opposite. And higher pressure? I will have to try it out. Thank You 
btw does anyone know what heat can basic iron reach?


----------



## sgsellsit (Jul 31, 2008)

Depending on the wattage they can reach around 350 degrees. But this is inconsistent heat that is only applied to the surface area of the iron at one time. Not the whole design consistently. Also with an iron you can't achieve a consistent pressure.


----------

